# Kernel panics in FreeBSD 9.1 + virtualbox



## oliwiak82 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,

I'm regularly encountering a kernel panic on my FreeBSD 9 laptop. I have installed virtualbox host and trying to run CentOS as guest. When I perform `# yum repolist` guest crashes my freebsd FreeBSD host.

Here are the kernel dump -> http://pastebin.com/RPgyyWk1


----------



## oliwiak82 (May 7, 2013)

Hi,
I upgraded Virtualbox to version 4.2.6. Problem still occurs. However I found that those crashes happen only when I set up bridged networking.

Here is the output from VBoxSVC.log (http://pastebin.com/YxSYctkx)


```
[root@forteca ~]# pciconf -lv |tail
re0@pci0:4:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x813910ec chip=0x813910ec rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## Dies_Irae (May 7, 2013)

Some time ago I've had a similar problem: no kernel panics, but VirtualBox misbehaved. The problem was that I had upgraded the kernel without recompiling the VirtualBox modules. To fix this, I tried to upgrade VirtualBox using ports-mgmt/portupgrade, but I ended with a version mismatch between VirtualBox and its modules (don't know why).

Just to not waste any more time, I have deinstalled VirtualBox (and its modules), then installed from scratch (from ports), and all went ok.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oliwiak82 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for reply. But in my case I recompiled both from the ports.

```
[root@xxxx /]# pkg_version -v |grep -i virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-4.2.6                =   up-to-date with port
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.2.6_4         =   up-to-date with port
```


----------

